# Morse Taper Dimensions



## jleiwig

I had posted this chart in another thread, and thought it deserves a place of it's own where people can be directed if they have lathe taper questions. :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3

Thank you Justin!


----------



## Lenny

Yup! I was looking for something like that just the other day.
Thanks!


----------



## wm460

Thank you Justin, I will be needing this very soon.


----------



## snyiper

I say Sticky this one!!! Great Job thanks!!!1


----------

